
Living in the Nakagin capsule tower (2013) - leoc
http://www.domusweb.it/en/architecture/2013/05/29/the_metabolist_routine.html
======
lootsauce
IMHO this is something that looks like great architecture but is in fact a
counter-example. The test is very simple. What is it supposed to do? Support
human life within its confines, hopefully provide an inspiring space to live
out your days. With what constraints? Maximizing space, aesthetic experience?
To that end fundamental things like space, air conditioning, hot water,
structural integrity and yes beauty are all essential. In every case this
property demonstrates a complete subservience of those elements that are
essential to its purpose being subsumed by its "iconic" gimmick. Yes, Frank
Lloyd Wright's designs have also been plagued by some such issues, some
doorways and ceilings were too low, some roofs leaked, some concrete
construction deteriorated. Yes, without taking risks how can you truly
innovate? Totally agree with taking risks but for God's sake, when you design
a building consider the fact that people will spend a good portion of their
lives confined in the space you design. Good God give me a tent any day over
that hell hole. Dehumanizing is a word that comes to mind.

Incidentally the Gimmick is interesting, and maybe if that building were used
as some sort of commercial space with lots of little shops or a co-working
space it would have been more of a success. The gimmick is not the problem,
scale it up, integrate hot water, AC, and more livable space into the original
design and perhaps people will want to live in it, so long as it does not fall
apart.

------
leoc
Repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9417523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9417523)
.

